# Fur buyers



## Just John

Just got back from a long plane ride from Iraq, were I was a contractor. Me and another fellow worker got to talking about hunting and trapping. I use to trap as a teenager so it me got fired up about it. But I'm trying to do my homework before I put together a string of steel.

1: can anyne tell me if and where there are any realiable furbuyers in the state preferably north.

2: Whats up with the no trapping of coons in the northern zone. it's not like they're scarce or anything. I see them laying on the side of the road hit by cars all the time, sometimes sows with little ones. Or is this more of the northern zone being treated like the "Step Child".

Thanks John


----------



## charliethetuna3

I would also like to know if there are any local fur buyers. If not, you can always ship them yourself to the NAFA.


----------



## evan gourley

the only buyer i know is in alma(way down south ga.)his name is jerry lee.i can get you the number if you want it.i generally ship mine to nafa but i do sell them to jerry.i live in waycross so its not far and jerry makes some killer yote baits and lures.evan


----------



## Vernon Holt

The $500 cost for a fur buyers license is not at all attractive to would-be part time raw fur buyers.  Dying breed in GA. (already extinct).

Coon Hunters in North GA wield far more influence in Atlanta than does Coon trappers.

Turkey hunters and trappers should join ranks and be heard loud and clear.  Biologists have long known that raccoons are the number one enemy of nesting turkeys.  Turkeys in N. GA. need all the help they can get.

Much of the private land in N. GA is composed of tracts which are too small to release coon hounds on without the possibility of them tresspassing on others.  These smaller tracts could be successfully trapped if it were legal.


----------



## charliethetuna3

Why are the license fees so high here?


----------



## Just John

I was just looking for something to fill the gap until Turkey season. Would be nice to have a hobby that could pay for itself. Or next years club dues. How much trouble is it shipping the furs to NAFA? How is the market these days? I'll have to think on this, would be nice to get started back. Would be a waste with noone to sell to. Thanks for the input. later John


----------



## Resica

A Resident Adult Furtaker License in Pa. costs $20.00.A Non-Resident Adult Furtaker License is only $81.00.


----------



## evan gourley

trapping is great and like everything else,you can spend a lot of money to make a little.i dont get rich but i do clear a little cash during trapping season.getting started is the hard and expensive part.traps are costly now due to steel costs.i mostly sell to the live market but i do skin my coons,otters and beavers.the fur market fluctuates from year to year.having said all that-you can have some fun(and frustration) and make a little profit or go at it hard core and make a little more.just depends on how you go about it.one thing people dont think about is that catching the animal is the easy part.if you sell to the fur market you have to of course skin the animal,put up the fur so its alot more work.for me,its more than a hobby and i have yet to get rich but catching coyotes is serious fun and my son loves to trap so its worth it in the end,but skinning 20 coons at midnight is work! evan


----------



## Just John

Yeah I can understand about catching the animal being the easy part. It's like deer hunting once the deer is on the ground the fun's over and the work begins. But thats part of it. I'm not looking to get rich, just be outdoors and fill the time until turkey season. If it pays for itself that would be great. I already have to many hobbies  that is just out going and nothing coming back.  John


----------



## Nascar Nutt

I'd like to sell my coon hides. But have no idea where to. And a don't want to but the $500.00 license


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

Has anyone did any trapping


----------



## C.Killmaster

Just John said:


> 2: Whats up with the no trapping of coons in the northern zone. it's not like they're scarce or anything. I see them laying on the side of the road hit by cars all the time, sometimes sows with little ones. Or is this more of the northern zone being treated like the "Step Child".
> Thanks John



That changed a couple of years ago, you can trap them statewide.
http://www.legis.ga.gov/legislation/en-US/Display/20152016/HB/160


----------

